# Map



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Want to say, first, I know nothing about home schooling. I saw this on hometalk.com. Out of fabric scraps, a map of the US was created. Just use dif color or pattern for each state. Don't know why; this just struck me as useful.


----------

